# GSD people part 2...



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

what do you guys who know GSD's think of this pedigree?

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/470275.html

this is a new dog one that another agency we work with just got. seems like a nice dog. haven't had a chance to see him do a whole lot. he's in his basic handler school and i'll have a better idea about him in a week or so...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

A Nick grandson? Has potential there if that's the dog I'm thinking of.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

well, he's a bit old than most dogs to just be starting police work, but if he's a good dog, i'd rather have 5 years of a great dog, than 7 from a so-so dog...

so am i reading this correct? he is a blend of czech and west german working lines?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks that way but don't quote me on that, not too familiar with czech lines, barely know anything about GSD lines  But I know the Nick grandsons I've worked n if it's the same Nick, which I assume it is, those dogs hold a grudge :lol:

You gettin a GSD now???


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

They are czech and west german lines there is also some german showlines in there. The dog looks good. How does he work so far?


----------



## Tracy Cushway (Oct 1, 2006)

I've got a Nick granddaughter and she's a tough bitch and loaded with drive. Tends to go after the helper more than the sleeve.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

The czech part of the pedigree I'll leave to someone else  I'm not too strong on the czech dogs beside the big named dogs. 
His motherline has some very nice dogs. I second what Tracy says on her Nick grand-daughter! His sire Half was a good dog, good hip production-probably Timmy's best son. Timmy didn't have very many breedings compared to his brother Troll. Also Yoschy is in there...I always had extreme drives, very strong work ethics with the dogs I owned with Yoschy-sometimes all of that drive was hard to cap. Then you have Arek, Gildo, some other nice Korbelbach dogs in there. Speaking "generally" on those dogs, they were known for their hardness, strong tracking abilities, could be somewhat stubborn. Harro, Randa Karthago-daughter of Afra, Xento Mainiche. I like the mothers pedigree, we've owned and trained dogs with those lines in our breeding program.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Trish Campbell said:


> The czech part of the pedigree I'll leave to someone else  I'm not too strong on the czech dogs beside the big named dogs.
> His motherline has some very nice dogs. I second what Tracy says on her Nick grand-daughter! His sire Half was a good dog, good hip production-probably Timmy's best son. Timmy didn't have very many breedings compared to his brother Troll. Also Yoschy is in there...I always had extreme drives, very strong work ethics with the dogs I owned with Yoschy-sometimes all of that drive was hard to cap. Then you have Arek, Gildo, some other nice Korbelbach dogs in there. Speaking "generally" on those dogs, they were known for their hardness, strong tracking abilities, could be somewhat stubborn. Harro, Randa Karthago-daughter of Afra, Xento Mainiche. I like the mothers pedigree, we've owned and trained dogs with those lines in our breeding program.


wow. thanks trish and all others who commented. i knew i could get some info on this guy here.

jerry, to answer your question....i have only seen the dog track, some light OB, and a few bites on the sleeve (i took a few from him). his tracking looked nice. of course it was the SchH step for step stuff that doesn't really work all that well on hard surfaces, but he should transition to trailing nicely. his OB looked good (like it should for a SchH2). pretty nice speed, entry in the bite. full mouth. not hectic. decent grip. this dog's had enough sleeve training, that he is pretty much focused on the sleeve right now. sometime this week i'll go out there and catch him on the suit and see how he does. i really like his temperament. seems pretty level headed. i'd also like to see how he does with some civil agitation. the handler is a pretty enthusiastic guy (he has been a helper for over a year, volunteering his own time to be a chew toy, hide, etc), so i have high hopes for this team...


----------



## Tammy Riley (Oct 26, 2006)

Very nice looking dog! I love the red sables!!!My husbands SAR dog is a Nick grandson. A Jack vom Blender See son. Extremely smart and tons of drive.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Good Tim. Sounds like he's going to be a nice dog. He's teamed up with someone who don't mind getting his feet wet. Should make a nice team. Let us know how it goes on the suit.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Good Tim. Sounds like he's going to be a nice dog. He's teamed up with someone who don't mind getting his feet wet. Should make a nice team. Let us know how it goes on the suit.


will do. i hope to go out today and take some hits from him. i'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## Tracy Cushway (Oct 1, 2006)

> I second what Tracy says on her Nick grand-daughter!


That's right. You did sell me that maniac didn't you?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Tracy Cushway said:


> I've got a Nick granddaughter and she's a tough bitch and loaded with drive. Tends to go after the helper more than the sleeve.


Yes I was gonna say, the Nick grandsons that I remember working were jerks in bitework, dogs I do not slip the sleeve to unless the handler has a leash in hand or they are guaranteed to come back at me. They were police prospects n rightfully so.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

> That's right. You did sell me that maniac didn't you?


 :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

so i didn't get to catch him on the suit. TD didn't want to do that yet. i just took some more sleeve bites, saw him do some OB, we did some small area searches. the dog learns quickly and seems to have good drives. i think i could slip the sleeve on him no problem. all the schh/ipo training so he's pretty sleeve focused for now...but...what i like is that when he's on the sleeve, he's looking in my eyes and not at the sleeve. i think this dog will do fine. like most titled dogs though, i wish we could have gotten this dog green, rather than the IPO/SchH titles...


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

In case you're not aware, here's a link to some videos and other information.
http://www.eurosportk9.com/forsale/u/ugo/ugo.asp


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> like most titled dogs though, i wish we could have gotten this dog green, rather than the IPO/SchH titles...


Is there a general point in Sch (or other sport) development...like a dog with a Sch3, etc...where they are generally considered to focused on those abilities to successfully transition over to service dog work? This dog may not be a great example, just wondering in general. I realize this is probably variable based on the dog, just wondering if it was a big filter.

Awesome-looking dog, btw. I know that's not the primary interest here. But man I love that dog's look. Reminds me of Daryl's dogs, love 'em.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I wanted to buy him, too. Wife said no :evil:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

The right dog will transition over. If the dog is so locked on sport training then he does not have a temprement I would consider for police to begin with.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I wanted to buy him, too. Wife said no :evil:


Heh. Would she even notice right now? Half of your dogs must be buried under snow drifts with the stuff you all have got lately...


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

And more on the way :!:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> And more on the way :!:


That's crazy, we can't get jack for snow up here, thankfully I am no longer in the oil business trying to sell sand into this desert.

We have a big research facility in Longmont, so I usually get an earful about the poor bastards who have to drive to work in that stuff. And shovel it. And shovel it. Meanwhile, my Toro collects dust in my garage. Depressing.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I wanted to buy him, too. Wife said no :evil:


interesting daryl. when was this? where was this? anymore info you could provide would be appreciated...


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

From when he was at eurosport last year... http://www.eurosportk9.com/forsale/u/ugo/ugo.asp

It was a serious thought at the time, but my wife nipped it in the bud and I didn't pursue further info on him. We disagree about our breeding goals at times, but at least she's given in to my getting a Tiekerhook pup. I'm often accused of over-emphasizing for strong civil drive and protection qualities above precise obedience and athleticism.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

so i took some bites in the suit from this dog. not bad at all. got him to launch a few times. he did not want to out when i brought some fight to him which i like. if i remained pretty unanimated or just ran him, he would out quickly when i froze. when i hit him, kneed him, wrestled him a bit, he did not want to out (which like i said, i like) and on one of those where i gave him a fight, when he finally did out, he cheap shotted me on my leg. handler said it was the first time he bit a leg on his own (they did leg bite exercises where he was forced to bite the leg). again, i liked it.

his grip isn't a crusher, but it's pretty decent. he's pretty clear headed in the bite work, so call offs shouldn't be much of a problem. i think he'll make a nice PSD...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats Tim! Sounds like a winner!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Many many nice dogs out of Maineiche in Germany. Of course, Nick is a great dog. I believe Fiasko v Gebruder Grimm was V rated BSP competitor, as well as a great producer. Very nice pedigree.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds like he'll be alot of fun to work. Looking foreward to updates.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Glad to hear he did well


----------

